# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Bremstechnik beim Downhill?

## freestylesucker

Hallo

Ich habe mal eine Frage bezüglich der Bremstechnik beim DHlen? Wie bremst man richtig? Bei Wurzelpassagen, vor Kurven, vor Steinfelder, usw...
Macht ihr immer Vollbremsungen oder lässt ihr einfach schleifen?

Würde mich gerne interessieren!

Hier im Forum hat es ja recht viele schnelle und hilfsbereite fahrer!

Gruss

----------


## bernz

seawas

fahr zwar erst seit einenm guten jahr dh, aber naja...
anfangs hab ich immer schleifn lassen, ist aber a bissl blöd weil zb. bei längeren strecken die bremsen heiß werden und dann die bremssleistung nachläst. Hab mir das dann mit der Zeit aber "abgewöhnt", brems jetzt meistens nur mehr wenns sein muss (vor hinderniss oder kurven) aber dann halt etwas stärker, aber hin und wieder lässt es sich eh nicht vermeiden das man die bremse schleifen lassen muss!

----------


## Sanchez

hängt auch ganz von der strecke ab. am feuerkogel zum beispiel bedeutet nicht bremsen stellenweise selbstmord. ansonsten halt vor kurven, nicht in kurven.
in manchen schwierigen situation kann aber bremsen auch nachteilig sein, wenns nass is z.B. oder wenn ma die geschwindigkeit braucht (stabilisiert).

----------


## Taurin

ich bremse falls es die strecke erlaubt am liebsten recht spät und hart vor der kurve...größtenteils mit der vorderbremse (aber nicht in engen kurven).bei langen technischen passagen kommst du ums schleifen lassen wohl nicht drumherum, aber auch da der bremse ab und an wieder bissle luft zum atmen geben. 
in schnellen kurven geht das schleifen lassen allerdings auf kosten des grips, da die seitenführungskräfte der reifen flöten gehen.
bei wurzel und schotter-passagen lässt man es (wenn möglich) meiner meinung nach am besten laufen (gerade bei nassen wurzeln) , kostet zwar überwindung ist aber sicherer wie drüber eiern....wie gesagt spät, hart & dann aufs wesentliche konzentrieren!

----------


## wanttodh

bin ich jezz doof oder .... 
wennmanm harte mit der vorderbremse bremst fliegt man doch  :Confused:

----------


## Mexx

Du darftst ja eh nur so hart bremsen das sich das Vorderrad gerade noch so dreht und net das es blockiert.

Bremsverhältnis von 70/30 in etwa.

Ich persänlich lasse es auch nicht schleifen, ich bremse eben auch nur wenn es von nöten ist.

Greetz

----------


## Tobias

irgendwie habe ich fast erwartet, daß so eine "wenn du nichts kannst tust du Schleifbremsen", "das einzig Richtige ist digitales Bremsen" Lobeshymne aus dem Thema wird...

ich sage nein... oder zumindest "nicht unbedingt". Bei anspruchsvollen DH-Strecken ist das propagierte "digitale Bremsen" einfach großteils nicht möglich.

wichtig ist einzig und allein, daß du ein "Auge" dafür entwickelst, wo du genau Bremsen kannst, bzw. welche Stellen ein Lösen der Bremse unbedingt erfordern:
- schräge Wurzeln oder extrem hängende Kurve: Bremsen komplett auf.
- riesige Wurzeln, Steine und ähnliche Hindernisse die dich selbst schon sehr Abbremsen: Bremsen komplett auf.
- Kurven spätestens ab dem Scheitelpunkt: Bremsen komplett auf.

ansonsten hab´ ich zumindest die hintere Bremse schon fast immer "in der Hand". Die vordere kommt halt dann dazu, wenn ich wirklich merklich langsamer werden will. Es geht ja mMn viel weniger darum, unbedingt die Bremsen zu lösen, dann hart wieder zusammenzubremsen - sondern vielmehr den "Flow" zu finden mit dem du möglichst zügig und flüssig eine Strecke runterkommst. Je besser du wirst und je mehr du diesen "Flow" findest, desto weniger bremst du automatisch und desto mehr häufen sich die Passagen in denen die Bremse komplett offen ist. 

Also: konzentrier´ dich lieber auf einen flüssigen, runden Stil und das "Auge" das dir sagt wo und wann du Bremsen kannst und wo du auf keinen Fall Bremsen darfst - das "wenig Bremsen" kommt dann von selber.

Möchte mal sehen wieviele der "Schleifbremsen ist böse" " ich bremse ausschließlich kurz und hart vor Kurven"-Apostel das in der Realität auch umsetzen (können)  :Twisted: 

Sam Hill bremst weniger als der No-Name auf Platz 40, der bremst aber immer noch weniger als einer der im Austria Cup in der Elite mal aufs Stockerl fährt, und der bremst wiederum weniger als einer der in der Funclass am Stockerl steht.
Wenn die alle nur "kurz und hart" vor Kurven Bremsen würden, dann wären ja alle fast gleich schnell  :Wink:  jeder versucht halt im Rahmen seines Könnens möglichst wenig zu bremsen...

----------


## slayer80

Eine Sache hat hier noch keiner Erwähnt: Wenn Euer Lenkwinkel zu flach und der Hinterbau zu kurz ist, tendiert Euer Bike dazu, in engen Kurven über das Vorderrad wegzuschmieren (Schwerpunkt zu weit hinten)... was macht der intuitive Biker? Er bremst hinten... Kann folgendes bringen: Durch die Radlastverschiebung bekommt Ihr mehr Druck auf das Vorderrad und die Mühle schmiert nicht weg. Meistens schmiert einem dann das Hinterrad weg, falls es blockiert, schön auszuprobieren ist es, wenn Ihr einen Anlieger habt der Euch mal fett reindrückt und ein Blockieren des Hinterrades somit verhindert, dann merkt Ihr genau, dass Ihr vorne auf einmal mehr Grip habt.
Ein Grund mehr, warum Euer Fahrwerkssetup stimmen sollte. Bzw. Eure Körperhaltung, siehe Ende meines Postings.

Ich hab meine Bremshebel waagrecht ... entalstet zum Einen die Unterarme, zum Anderen führt es dazu, dass man keine "Krampfschleifbremsungen" macht... 

Bedenkt, dass Ihr beim Bremsen aufgrund der Radlastverschiebung ziemlich auf dem Vorderrad hängt, ist nicht so gut für die Gesamtfahrwerksperformance... deswegen ist weniger gebremst meistens schon kontrolllierter. 
Versucht, beim Fahren die Ellenbogen nach au$en zu halten (nicht nach hinten), dadurch habt Ihr Euer Bike besser unter Kontrolle uns seid automatisch etwas weiter vorne, was bei den meisten Bikegeometrien höhere Kurvengeschwindigkeiten zulässt, weil Euer Schwerpunkt zentraler wird und das Bike deswegen nicht so leicht dazu tendiert, nach vorne wegzuschmieren... dann spart Ihr Euch auch zumindest teilweise diese "Anliegerhinterradbremsung" (siehe Anfang meines Posts). 

Tobias stimme ich übrigens zu...

----------


## Beatles-Jumper

Wichtig ist, dass du an deinem Fingerspitzengefühl feilst - quasi als ABS im Finger. So kannst du verhindern, dass du "Vollbremsungen" mit blockierten Rädern hinlegst. Wenn man hinter manchen Ridern hinterherfährt, sieht man dass sie sehr viel mit dem Hinterrad rutschen, auch wenn sich ein Blockieren verhindern ließe. Bei Anfängern merkt man, dass sie sich noch nicht ganz mit ihrer Vorderradbremse angefreundet haben und sehr hinterradlastig bremsen.

Ride on,
Marc

----------


## fedi

auf so eine frage sag ich immer: versuch mal ausschließlich mit hilfe der vorderbremse den berg runterzukommen und die hintere erst einzusetzen bevor das vorderrad wegbricht. auf diese weise bekommt man ein bewußteres gefühl wo das limit liegt.
ob "schleifen" oder nicht hängt, wie der tobi schon gesagt hat, hauptsächlich vom untergrund ab. und vom geldbeutel.ich alter geizhals fahre zb einen satz reifen durch die ganze saison..
lg v f.

----------


## cyberuhu

> ob "schleifen" oder nicht hängt, wie der tobi schon gesagt hat, hauptsächlich vom untergrund ab. und vom geldbeutel.ich alter geizhals fahre zb einen satz reifen durch die ganze saison..
> lg v f.


ich glaube aber dass Tobi dass mit dem "schleifen" nicht so gemeint hat, dass der Reifen blockiert sondern eher dass man die Bremse manchmal etwas länger "mitschleifen" lässt - also nicht immer nur ganz kurz vor der Kurve hart und kurz bremst.

P.S.: ich komme mit meinen Reifen mind. 2 Saisonen aus, obwohl ich doch rel. viel fahre. Aber das hängt halt hauptsächlich vom Bremsstil ab.

----------


## BCR

> P.S.: ich komme mit meinen Reifen mind. 2 Saisonen aus, obwohl ich doch rel. viel fahre. Aber das hängt halt hauptsächlich vom Bremsstil ab.


Dann will ich aber nicht wissen wie Du unterwegs bist :Wink: 
Wenn ich nämlich 3x Schöckl fahre könnte ich theoretisch den vorderen Reifen (40A) wegschmeissen. 
Nicht weil die mittleren Stollen durchs bremsen abgefahren sind sondern weil das seitliche Profil, die seitlichen Stollen angerissen sind und somit um einiges weniger Seitenhalt haben.

----------


## Laubfrosch

streetreifen halten bei mir auch lang  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

> Dann will ich aber nicht wissen wie Du unterwegs bist
> Wenn ich nämlich 3x Schöckl fahre könnte ich theoretisch den vorderen Reifen (40A) wegschmeissen. 
> Nicht weil die mittleren Stollen durchs bremsen abgefahren sind sondern weil das seitliche Profil, die seitlichen Stollen angerissen sind und somit um einiges weniger Seitenhalt haben.


Naja, dann hast du den falschen Reifen... Für's normale Fahren würde ich mir da einen härteren zulegen, oder die von den Rennen zusammenfahren.

Fedi ist übrigens Masters-Staatsmeister.. also der fährt uns um die Ohren. War letztes Jahr auch viel unterwegs. Mit dem Vorderreifen könnte ich auch zwei Saisonen fahren. Hinten brauch ich mehr als einen. War aber auch über 30 Tage Bikepark bzw. Shutteln. Beim 24h-DH bin ich allerdings auch hinten mit einem Maxxis Minion Front 3C gefahren. Der war nach den über 40. Abfahrten ziemlich hin.

Zum Bremsen ist eh schon alles gesagt worden. Ich kann mich eigentlich nicht erinnern, dass ich mal bewusst gebremst hätte. Ich könnte auch nie und nimmer sagen, wieviel Prozent ich wo bremse. So Bremsen, dass man am aktuellen Untergrund grad net oder kaum rutscht. Hinten vielleicht ein bisschen, vorne so gut wie gar nicht. Wie schon gesagt bei Hindernissen komplett auf - vorallem vorne. Wenn es insgesamt zu schnell wird, lass ich es auch schleifen.

----------


## Laubfrosch

jop.

najo das mit den reifen:

ich merke mit der zeit, dass allein durch den weg von daheim zu den local strecken geht scho mehr profil drauf als durchs richtige dh-fahrn.
wenn ich die buden einfach immer ins auto schmeissen könnt und an die trails fahr, halten die reifen au länger. und naa ich mach keine vollbremsungen an jeder ecke  :Big Grin: 

meine highroller/minions müssten jetzt 3 saisons alt sein. sind aber nur noch am hardtail verbaut weil ich nix besseres für jenes habe.

die michelin c16 die ich seit winter fast nur noch fahre schaun noch recht gut aus. hoffe die bringen mich durch die saison. 

braucht jemand 4 zu 50% abgefahrene swampthings? ich bin von dem reifen echt net so überzeugt. der grip geht scho ganz gut aber die fahrn sich selbst in 42a viel zu schnell ab.

----------


## Red

Auf unseren Local Trails langweilen sich richtige Downhillreifen aber auch eher, als dass sie gefordert werden.
In zwei Wochen Portes du Soleil fahr ich dagegen 3-4 Reifen runter und drei Sätze Bremsbeläge.
Ok, wenn man die weichen Minions dann von vorne nach hinten montiert, kann man zusehen, wie es die angerissenen Seitenstollen von der Karkasse zieht.

----------


## stephan-

Wenn die Reifen bei euch so lange halten, welche Mischungen fahrt ihr denn, vorallem hinten?

----------


## cyberuhu

> Wenn die Reifen bei euch so lange halten, welche Mischungen fahrt ihr denn, vorallem hinten?


 Hinten: 60er, Vorne 42er

Das mit den "2 Saisonen halten" muss ich noch insofern relativieren, dass ich natürlich ab und zu verschiedene Reifen fahre (Wetscream, Highroller, Minion). Aber trotzdem umgelegt auf nur einen Reifen hält der bei mir bestimmt 1 Saison hinten, vorne dementsprechend länger (geschätzte 2 Saisonen). Und da sind die Local-Runden nicht dabei, weil ich da mit einem anderen Bike unterwegs bin.

Dann müssen wir noch die Saisonlänge definieren: bei mir dauert die ca. 25 - 30 Tage biken.

Vergleichen lässt sich der Reifenverbrauch natürlich sehr schwer, da er sicher auch von der Fahrtechnik abhängt. Ich blockiere sehr selten das Hinterrad - viell. bin ich dazu zu langsam!?  :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Laubfrosch

najo ok, ich fahr auch mehrere verschiedene reifen, hab hier ja genug auswahl.

die wetscreams für schnee halten am längsten.......  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ghostrider93

Meine Reifen halten auch so ca. 1 1/2 Saisons!
Werden aber auf unserem Hometrail kein bisschen gefordert. Und auf´m Local Track haben wir auch fast nur weichen Waldboden.
Übrigens es sind Muddy Marrys! Bester Allrounder den´s gibt, mMn.
Dieses Jahr wird noch der neue Dirty Dan getestet.

Zum Bremsen: Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert, man(n) muss sich nur trauen.
mfg Fabian

----------


## huidiwui

> irgendwie habe ich fast erwartet, daß so eine "wenn du nichts kannst tust du Schleifbremsen", "das einzig Richtige ist digitales Bremsen" Lobeshymne aus dem Thema wird...
> 
> ...


gefällt mir sehr gut der beitrag von tobias!
vor allem der punkt bremsen durch geländeeigenschaften ist sicherlich das, wo man als anfänger nach einiger zeit mal hinkommen sollte. 

vor allem die tatsache dass es teilweise ohne bremsen einfacher ist passagen zu meistern ist oft ein richtiger aha effekt.

eines is dann aber klar, irgendwann kommt für jeden dann der punkt, wo das fahrkonzept nicht mehr unbedingt aufgeht, dann sollte man vor allem am anfang ned zu schnell sein, sonst stellts einen richtig arg rein in die botanik... 

fazit: wie die meisten sachen im leben hängt das von der übung ab!
aber grad dass is ja das spassige an der ganzen geschichte - oder?

 :Rolleyes:

----------


## Tyrolens

Hallo,

ich bin ja für meinen Bremsbelägeverschleiß bekannt.  :Wink:  Weiß aber nciht so recht5, wo ich denn so viel Bremse. Zwar bin ich auch ein hinten Mitbremser und Schleifenlasser, weil ich das Gefühl habe, dass sich das Rad dadurch im Kurveneingang etwas stabilisiert und im Kurvenausgang leicht aufstellt, aber das kanns ja nicht sein, oder? Mein Reifen halten dafür ewig.  :Wink:

----------


## champery82

Schließe mich der Meinung von "Tobias" ganz an! Manchmal ist weniger mehr! Laufen lassen aber IMMER mit einem sicheren Gefühl und wenn es dir zu schnell wird dann musste halt passend zum Untergrund "schleifen" lassen.GrüßeMartin

----------


## commencalbiker

ich muss tobias komplett zustimmen!
besser hätte man es nicht erklären oder ausdrücken können!
finde ich..

----------


## JaWa1896

wenn man vorsichtig anbremst und dann in die vollen geht fliegt man nicht bei bremsen mit der vorderbremse über´n lenker.... nur wenn man gleich in die vollen geht^^

----------


## Graffic

kleine ergänzung zu dem mit den ellbogen nach ausen( dies stimmt natürlich ) um noch etwas mehr stabilität auf dem bike zu erhalten ( auch bei hohen geschwindigkeiten ) de kniehe auch etwas nach aussen halt also im prinzip das gleiche wie mit den elllbogen :-) dazu noch etwas mit dem arsch nach hinten wenn dies von nöten ist :-) so fährt es sich nach meiner erfahrung recht gut ist halt aber etwas anstrengender aber das hat dieser sport halt so ansich :-)

----------


## Lars :D

ich hab iwi zu viel schiss die bremsen offen zu lassen naja ich war auch immer nur im bikepark als es nass war.
und wenn es nass is is das etwas schwerer alles denk ich ma.
aber ich versuch ma eure tipps anzuwenden und nen flow zu bekommen weil ich vor jeder steilen kurve fast stehenbleibe  :Big Grin: 
ich rutsche aber auch sehr oft mit vorderrad weg was ich iwi nicht verstehe wieso?

----------


## julu

das wegrutschen des vorderrads kann verschiedene gründe haben, von zuwenig druck auf selbiges (sprich, kadaver am bike zu weit hinten - war eins meiner großen probleme lange zeit, beheben mit ellbogen nach außen und z.b. versuchen, den lenker ein bisserl mehr nach vorne zu drehen, hat zumindest bei mir geholfen) über vorderbremse in der kurve gezogen und zu weit innen im anleger (da sammelt sich halt auch der lose dreck, arbeit auch grad dran, konstant weit außen zu fahren, wenns geht), und und und... ist viel probieren dabei, vielleicht kann dich mal wer in der kurve filmen oder fotographieren, dann siehst recht schnell, wo die fehler sein könnten...

wenns um flache kurven geht, versuch mal, das kurvenäußere pedal runterzustellen (bringt mehr druck auf die reifen), das rad - nicht dich - in die kurve zu legen und so durchzufahren. zu beginn langsamer, dann immer schneller werdend, und wie schon ein paar mal hier erwähnt, VOR der kurve bremsen auf eine komfortable geschwindigkeit, IN der kurve die finger weg von den bremsen...

hoff, das hat ein wenig geholfen, bin halt vom pro auch noch ein paar lichtjahre entfernt - aber die fehler, die ich gemacht hab, und noch mach, die kenn ich schon ganz gut tlw.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lars :D

ja danke 
ich werde am sonntag wieder nach winterberg fahren, und dort versuchen mal ohne viel bremsen runterzukommen.
meist ist es sogar so das wenn ich unten bin oft iwas verbrantes riche  :Big Grin:  sind meine bremsen  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
ich bin iwi zu vorsichtig ich werde jetzt versuchen einfach mal die finger von den bremsen zu lassen danke für tipps.

----------


## julu

jau, wenns verbrannt riecht, bremst zuviel  :Big Grin: 
aber im ernst, such dir streckenabschnitte, einen nach dem anderen, die sich für dich bereits gut anfühlen, und dann mach dort jedesmal ein bisserl mehr die bremsen auf - so hats zumindest bei mir funktioniert, man gewöhnt sich so an die geschwindigkeit, und mit der zeit kommen immer mehr streckenabschnitte dazu, je besser du die strecke kennst.

----------


## q_FTS_p

> das wegrutschen des vorderrads kann verschiedene gründe haben, von zuwenig druck auf selbiges (sprich, kadaver am bike zu weit hinten - war eins meiner großen probleme lange zeit, beheben mit ellbogen nach außen und z.b. versuchen, den lenker ein bisserl mehr nach vorne zu drehen, hat zumindest bei mir geholfen) über vorderbremse in der kurve gezogen und zu weit innen im anleger (da sammelt sich halt auch der lose dreck, arbeit auch grad dran, konstant weit außen zu fahren, wenns geht), und und und... ist viel probieren dabei, vielleicht kann dich mal wer in der kurve filmen oder fotographieren, dann siehst recht schnell, wo die fehler sein könnten...
> 
> wenns um flache kurven geht, versuch mal, das kurvenäußere pedal runterzustellen (bringt mehr druck auf die reifen), das rad - nicht dich - in die kurve zu legen und so durchzufahren. zu beginn langsamer, dann immer schneller werdend, und wie schon ein paar mal hier erwähnt, VOR der kurve bremsen auf eine komfortable geschwindigkeit, IN der kurve die finger weg von den bremsen...
> 
> hoff, das hat ein wenig geholfen, bin halt vom pro auch noch ein paar lichtjahre entfernt - aber die fehler, die ich gemacht hab, und noch mach, die kenn ich schon ganz gut tlw.


Alles richtig, soweit ich das beurteile. Nur sollte man in Aliegern nicht vergessen das kurvenäußere Pedal nach unten zu geben, das Bike in die Kurve (je nach Anlieger) zu legen und sein Körpergewicht aufs kurvenäußere Pedal zu verfrachten. Kurveninnerer Arm ist fast durchgestreckt und kurvenäußerer ist abgewinkelt.

----------


## Lars :D

danke für die tipps.werde sie alle so anwenden  :Smile:  oder es versuchen  :Big Grin:

----------


## champery82

> meist ist es sogar so das wenn ich unten bin oft iwas verbrantes riche  sind meine bremsen   
> ich bin iwi zu vorsichtig ich werde jetzt versuchen einfach mal die finger von den bremsen zu lassen danke für tipps.


"Tobias" hat es auf der ersten Seite ganz gut erläutert ansonsten  :Luck:

----------


## julu

> Alles richtig, soweit ich das beurteile. Nur sollte man in Aliegern nicht vergessen das kurvenäußere Pedal nach unten zu geben, das Bike in die Kurve (je nach Anlieger) zu legen und sein Körpergewicht aufs kurvenäußere Pedal zu verfrachten. Kurveninnerer Arm ist fast durchgestreckt und kurvenäußerer ist abgewinkelt.


ok, mal probieren, im moment schau ich meistens einfach, daß ich viel druck aufs vorderrad krieg, das bike (samt mir) gscheid in den anlieger drück und möglichst viel speed mitnehm....

----------


## Lars :D

ich werds selbe versuchen.
aber was kann ich bei nassen wurzeln wirklich am besten machen? ich lege mich immer nur auf nassen wurzeln hin  :Frown: 
habt ihr noch paar tipps außer bremse offen lassen?

----------


## champery82

> ich werds selbe versuchen.
> aber was kann ich bei nassen wurzeln wirklich am besten machen? ich lege mich immer nur auf nassen wurzeln hin 
> habt ihr noch paar tipps außer bremse offen lassen?


Gute Reifen (sehr weiche Gummimischung und offenes Profil) meine Empfehlung Conti Baron in der Black Chili Mischung sowie den Luftdruck anpassen. 
Um hier nicht näher darauf eingehen zu müssen, findest hier im Forum mit der SuFu mehr als genug.

Dann noch die Abstimmung vom Fahrwerk, die Strecke etc. aber eine vernünftige Reifenwahl samt Luftdruckanpassung wäre schon einmal ein guter Anfang.

----------


## q_FTS_p

> ich werds selbe versuchen.
> aber was kann ich bei nassen wurzeln wirklich am besten machen? ich lege mich immer nur auf nassen wurzeln hin 
> habt ihr noch paar tipps außer bremse offen lassen?


Neben guten Reifen ist in nassen Wurzelfeldern die Linienwahl entscheidend.

----------


## papa schlumpf

bei wurzelfeldern darfst du nicht auf den wurzeln bremsen... über die wurzeln einfach nur gehen lassen und wenn mal keine wurzel ist kannst du bremsen.

edit: champery: bei welchen bedingungen verwendest du den baron?

----------


## AutBerga

hy eine  frage last ihr bei gröseren sprünge di bremshebeln aus?

also ich fast immer auer bei drops un kleineren

habs auch schon öfter mit den fingern auf den bremsen probiert zum springen  das kieg ich nicht hin

----------


## noox

Ich hab normal immer jeweils den Zeigefinger an den Bremshebeln. In Leo bin ich letztes Mal den neue Drop/Step-Down nach den 2 Walls 2x ohne Finger an den Bremsen gesprungen, weil ich sonst das Gefühl hatte, dass ich den Lenker nicht mehr halten kann.

----------


## julu

ich mach das recht bewusst, daß ich die finger im moment immer wieder mal vor sprüngen oder bestimmten passagen von den hebeln geb, einfach um bewusst an jener stelle nicht zu bremsen...

----------


## TimTim

Wie gesagt kommt das immer auf die Passage an. So weit ich weiß bremst man zu 70% vorne und 30% hinten. Wenn du ne Vollbremsung machst kann der Reifen nicht mehr die Spur halten. Das kann man aber auch wieder Nutzen um besser um Kurven rum zu kommen.

----------


## noox

> So weit ich weiß bremst man zu 70% vorne und 30% hinten.


Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege. Aber ich halte solche Aussagen - die man aber häufig liest - für Blödsinn. Auf was bezieht sich das 70%/30%. Bremskraft am Hebel, Verzögerung am Reifen... 

Oder hat irgendjemand eine Bremskraft-Anzeige, wo man dann schauen kann, ob vorne 70 und hinten 30 steht?

Gebremst wird so, dass man die maximale Bremswirkung erziehlt und dabei den Grip genau so verliert, wie man das will - oder eben nicht verliert, wie man will. Das hängt dann von verschiedenen Faktoren ab. Untergrund, Balance, Reifen, ...

----------


## Tyrolens

Damit soll die mögliche Verzögerung beschrieben werden. Wenn du eine hypothetische Vollbremsung machst, werden 70% der Verzögerung über's Vorderrad/vordere Bremse erzeugt, 30% hinten. Ob das beim DH Bike stimmt, weiß ich nicht.

----------


## Gonzo0815

> Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege. Aber ich halte  solche Aussagen - die man aber häufig liest - für Blödsinn. Auf was  bezieht sich das 70%/30%. Bremskraft am Hebel, Verzögerung am Reifen...


Damit liegst du nicht falsch!
Dieser Mythos kommt aus der Motorradecke. Dort stimmts ja, weil vorne zwei Scheiben verbaut sind.
Am  Rad stimmt´s nicht mehr, ist halt nur physikalisch bedingt das hinten  das Rad schneller zu blockierne neigt und deshalb vorne mehr  Bremswirkung erziehlt wird. Wie genau die Verteilung ist kann ich auch  nicht sagen, is aber eignetlich auch egal.

Sofern man nicht  komplett hecklasting am Bike hängt, wird man mit der Vorderbremse immer  mehr Bremswirkung erzielen. Deshalb immer nur voren zu bremsen ist aber  auch Blösdinn. 
Ich hab relativ schnell gemerkt das hinten schleifen lassen oft merh bringt als wenn ich vohrher voll in die Eisen gehen.

Wobei bremsen in der Kurve natürlich zu vermeidne währe, aber oft geht´s halt nicht. Zumindest bei mir  :Smile: 

Das Aufstellmoment der Reifen ist beim Biken ja zu vernachlässigen, muss man halt etwas mehr drücken  :Wink: 
Aber  was ein wichtiger Punkt wäre, weil sich viele über eine hartes oder  unsensibles Fahrwerkt wundern. Wenn auf rupigen Untergrund gebremst  wird, muss das Fahrwerk nicht nur mit dem Untergrund kämpfen sondern  auch noch die Bremskräfte aufnehmen, welche jetzt nicht unbedingt  förderlich sind. 
Ohne Bremsen geht es oft viel besser, wo es einen zufor immer hergebeutelt hat. 
Kann ja jeder mal auf einem Stück am Hometrail versuchen  :Wink:

----------


## Glenmor

> Das Aufstellmoment der Reifen ist beim Biken ja zu vernachlässigen, muss man halt etwas mehr drücken 
> Aber  was ein wichtiger Punkt wäre, weil sich viele über eine hartes oder  unsensibles Fahrwerkt wundern. Wenn auf rupigen Untergrund gebremst  wird, muss das Fahrwerk nicht nur mit dem Untergrund kämpfen sondern  auch noch die Bremskräfte aufnehmen, welche jetzt nicht unbedingt  förderlich sind. 
> Ohne Bremsen geht es oft viel besser, wo es einen zufor immer hergebeutelt hat. 
> Kann ja jeder mal auf einem Stück am Hometrail versuchen


deshalb also :Cool:  -> highlandmountain.com/2013/07/...lion-brakeless

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Wenn du ne Vollbremsung machst kann der Reifen nicht mehr die Spur halten. Das kann man aber auch wieder Nutzen um besser um Kurven rum zu kommen.


Soll man aber nicht. Das is nur ein Poser-Move, der Kurven ruiniert. Die Reifenhersteller freuen sich dafür.

----------


## Laubfrosch

je nach dem würd ich mal sagen, stichwort flick.

----------


## noox

> Damit soll die mögliche Verzögerung beschrieben werden. Wenn du eine hypothetische Vollbremsung machst, werden 70% der Verzögerung über's Vorderrad/vordere Bremse erzeugt, 30% hinten. Ob das beim DH Bike stimmt, weiß ich nicht.


Sicher kann man irgendeine Aussage darüber treffen. Aber wie schon gesagt, hängt das in der Praxis von so viele Faktoren ab (Gefälle, Balance am Bike, Reifen, Untergrund, Federung/Dämpfung, ...)

Außerdem bringt so eine Aussage in der Praxis nix. 

Bremsen im Grenzbereich ist eine Übungs- und Erfahrungssache. Du musst die Bremsen so im Griff haben, dass du genau den Punkt findest, an dem die Reifen gerade nicht ausbrechen bzw. so ausbrechen, wie du das willst. Vorne willst normalerweise nicht, dass der Reifen ausbricht. Solange du nicht einlenkst, kann man aber auch vorne bis an bzw. knapp über die Grenze vom Grip gehen. Hinten ist man eigentlich fast immer genau in diesem Grenzbereich - meist knapp drüber. 

Aber da man mit dem Hinterreifen wirklich deutlich weniger Verzögerung erwirkt als mit dem Vorderreifen, ist es besonders wichtig den Punkt zu finden, bis zu den man gehen kann. Wenn man viel fährt, lernt man ein ganz gutes Gefühl, bei welchen Untergrund, Steilheit, Reifen, etc. wie stark gebremst werden kann. Dieses Gefühl ist wichtig, wenn man noch gar nicht bremst und dann die Bremse zieht. Je dafür ein gutes Gefühl hast, kannst du sehr schnell ungefähr bis zu diesem Punkt bremsen. Dann geht's ums "regeln". Rutscht man, muss man etwas zurücknehmen. Wenn nicht, dann kann etwas mehr bremsen.

Wichtig ist auch die Balance. Solange man halbwegs gerade fährt, also noch nicht einlenkt, kann man mit dem Gewicht zurückgehen und voll in die Eisen steigen. In der Kurve geht das nicht mehr, da soll man relativ zentral bleiben, damit auch genügend Druck auf dem Vorderrad ist.

----------


## laubry

Meiner Meinung nach ist der aktive Gewichtseinsatz fast der wichtigste Punkt für effektives Bremsen, obwohl das gar nicht explizit erwähnt wird hier.

Ich kann nur aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen, aber ich versuche auf jeden Fall aktiv mein Gewicht zu kontrollieren. Das hat so ziemlich auf jeden Untergrund und jedes Manöver eine krasse Auswirkung. Bei Wurzelpassagen versuch ich, bei grösseren, oder längs-gelegenen Wurzeln Gewicht auf die Räder zu vermindern, zwischen den Wurzeln belaste ich, damit ich bei der anschliessenden Wurzel wieder entlasten kann. Aus meiner Sicht ist dies das A und O für eine schnelle Fahrt, ganz egal welcher Untergrund und welches Gelände. Ständiges Ent- und Belasten.

Dies hat doch auch einen grossen Einfluss auf das Bremsverhalten. Insbesondere beim Bremsen vor Kurven versuche ich, den Bremsweg möglichst kurz zu halten, damit ich die Geschwindigkeit so lange wie möglich behalten kann. Fahre ich auf eine Kurve zu, versuche ich grundsätzlich:

1. Entlasten
2. Kurz vor der Kurve zu belasten, Gewicht nach hinten verlagern und gleichzeitig möglichst hart zu Bremsen
3. Bremsen so gut wie möglich zu öffnen
4. Die Kurve zu fahren

Der Bremsweg kann so minimiert werden. Das lässt sich prinzipiell ganz einfach ausprobieren, einfach nach einem Sprung oder in einer Kompression zu bremsen verkürzt den Bremsweg krass.

Tobias' Beitrag von Seite 1 sagt im Prinzip das selbe aus, denn bei Entlastung (Schräge Wurzel, Steine, Hindernisse, usw.) wird die Bremse möglichst offen gelassen. 

Wie auch Tobias schon erwähnt hat, ist digitales Bremsen (zumindest für unsereins) praktisch unmöglich. Aber wenn man sich aktiv darauf konzentriert, mit dem Körpergewicht zu arbeiten, bringt das schon ziemlich viel.

Gruss

----------


## noox

Genau so ist es.

----------

